# Trying to find Capacitor for Omega O matic.



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Having problems finding a capacitor for an Omega O matic from 1997. Details are GC920 2.4 v 0.33f.

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Let wiki be your guide:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omega_Seamaster_Omegamatic

It is a Panasonic MT920 you need, don't bother trying to find the right cap as they are useless. The MT920 is actually a rechargeable battery but works great and has the bonus of extending the charge life from the 5 days of the cap to more like 3-6 months ie a big improvement, this is an accepted upgrade and what STS etc do. Cousins and other sources stock them at reasonable cost.

When they work, Omegamatics are great and can be very accurate, heres mine with the MT920 upgrade:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I've just bought one from cousins for a kinetic eta, they're about £20, ill put some photos on when I'm changing it


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Just a little word of caution there are about half a dozen different MT920 capacitors available from cousin, they have different connections. I ordered the incorrect one for a citizen eco after checking which type I needed on the seiko/ citizen forum and as we know cousins won't refund incorrect orders I think they now show images of the different types now so hopefully won't be an issue


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well i never even knew Omega did a "Kinetic" quartz.......

you learn something new every day on here.........


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

Be careful where you buy.

I changed one along with a full service on a customers watch 8 months ago, at the 6 month mark the new capacitor failed and would not hold a charge. If you think an exchange at Cousins is a problem, go ahead and try warranty work.

In the end I ate the cost for a replacement capacitor, which I bought from my Canadian supplier this time. Hopefully it will last a bit longer.

Note that the one I ordered from Cousins and from Canada both came in original Omega packaging, so they were correct for the Cal 1400.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks all for the advice all. However the original capacitor has an output of 2.4 volts and the MT920 has an output of 1.5 volts. Doesn't this make a difference ???


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Dunno but I do know it works. The one in the pic above is rocking a MT920 and it works great.


----------

